# Hello!



## Rchappers (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi all

I've been lurking for a little while and decided to take the plunge and sign up.

Current setup is a Hario mini mill and Delonghi ec152 which I've modified with a new steam wand and acquired a bottomless portafilter. Currently get fresh beans from pact and make lattes/flat whites at the weekend.

I'm getting fairly bored of hand grinding for 5mins for a coffee (which eliminates the chance of a weekday morning espresso, and means my guests need to have arms of steel if they want a brew too!) and have recently moved to a new place and therefore am looking for an electric grinder.

Having almost pulled the trigger on a new iberital mc2 last week I've postponed looking to get some advice (and likely the for sale section!)

I'll likely to upgrade to a new machine a bit further down the line - likely a gaggia classic/rancilio Sylvia but that's another discussion for another day.

Sample of my output below (fully appreciating that adding milk is blasphemy for some!)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello and welcome!

What's your budget for the grinder? Have you got any preferences? Size, on demand grinding, single dosing, etc?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rchappers (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks

As I mentioned I almost pulled the trigger on the iberital mc2 which is around £140. But I've been tempted by the Eureka Mignon at around £280, as this feels like a grinder for life, but I think the price tag is too high. So ideally around £200 - less than if possible.

It will generally be used for small numbers of coffees 1-2 per day with more on the weekends. I am looking at something doserless, with my plan to weight beans into the hopper to regulate dose.

Size needs to be fairly compact to sit underneath the head height kitchen unit. I think I could make do with most domestic machines but definitely don't have room for a commercial sized grinder.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I may know of a 2nd hand mc2 for sale soon. Have told him to post it for sale on here!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Greetings and welcome

Mostly everybody here who uses a commercial grinder removes the hopper and fits something smaller, often just a short tube. This means that the height needed is much reduced.

How high is the bottom edge of your wall cupboards from your worktop? Would you consider modifying a grinder a small amount?


----------



## Rchappers (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm away from home this week, but imagine clearance to be 40cm, 45cm max, it comfortably fits my delonghi EC152 which is 29cm.

I can modify a small amount, but wouldn't want to do anything too drastic - I've made an adjustment to stabilise the Hario, and I sawed the bottom off my portafilter to make it naked.

I saw someone offering an MC2 for £70 on the wanted forum, is this going to do? Or am I better off with a Eureka Mignon (as seems to be the consensus from browsing!). Or another grinder entirely of course...

Might be worth noting i'm based in London


----------

